
Algorithm quickly simulates a roll of loaded dice - el_duderino
https://news.mit.edu/2020/algorithm-simulates-roll-loaded-dice-0528
======
freer
paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.03830](https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.03830)

code: [https://github.com/probcomp/fast-loaded-dice-
roller](https://github.com/probcomp/fast-loaded-dice-roller)

